
TRS-80 Trash Talk Episode 4 – Model I Buyer's Guide - pskisf
http://www.trs80trashtalk.com/2016/04/episode-4.html
======
PaulHoule
The Model I was a piece of trash. Why get a Model I if you could get a III?

~~~
davelnewton
Because history. And, because when I got my Model I, there was no such thing
as any other TRS-80.

